# Troodos mountains snow ??



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is snow ??:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Does anyone know if there is snow ??:clap2:


If you go to the ski webcam you can see what the conditions are each day.
Ski Cyprus web cam

No snow up there today


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

friend was up there today, there's patches of it, enough for a snowball fight.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

pop over to the UK we have enough to spare if you want 
i'm in S.east England we've had more snow this month than in the last 17 years I have lived here


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

deks36 said:


> pop over to the UK we have enough to spare if you want
> i'm in S.east England we've had more snow this month than in the last 17 years I have lived here


Sorry I have been away but I moved back to England (for better healthcare) last year in Wales in February I was snowed in and guess what I had only been in my house a week when I was snowed in again. Today the temp never got above -10 and we are still finding getting out difficult as although we still have snow the roads are just thick black ice which makes getting the car out a nightmare. Christmas shopping here is on hold as most people cannot get to the main roads because of the side raods not being touched by gritters. 
We have had no rubbish collection for three weeks and get post only very spasmodically.
Just writing this now I feel the warmth of Cyprus


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Just to let you know - no snow :-(


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

philly said:


> Just to let you know - no snow :-(


How great I spent two hours shovelling the drive while it was still snowing heavily. I decided to do it every day now as when you leave it even a day you quickly get snowed in next year I am going to get a snow blower


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris Ward said:


> How great I spent two hours shovelling the drive while it was still snowing heavily. I decided to do it every day now as when you leave it even a day you quickly get snowed in next year I am going to get a snow blower


Hi Chris

What part of Wales are you ? I am from North Wales but now live here in Peyia for nearly 2 years. I miss home terribly especially this time of year. Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Cherie


----------

